# Price for these !!!



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello fellow Cruzers,

Does anyone know the cost for these
1)4 new LTZ door handles?
2) Both Passenger side AC vents 

Thank You guys.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

1. Outer handle - GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item
Inner handle - GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item
2. GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

thank you


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Check ebay I've seen them pretty cheap


----------

